# "WHAT TURNS You ON".........???



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

What sends you to a euphoric state of BEING. So you are filled with BLISS and Joy, at ONE with the entire universe.........??? An environment where-in everything is as perfect as it could ever be. You are fully invigorated, You have never felt more alive........more refreshed, more pure, more radiant, more perfect...Your whole body tingles with excitement and anticipation...???

:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:......."WHAT"


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I think, If/When I get the place im working on, that the excitement, and adventure, of, one more time fighting whatever to make the place the way I want it to be, will give me the feelings you describe. I havnt had them in 30yrs or more. I had to work and be away from the last place I made, which dampened the day to day joy in building it. Now, Ill be there everyday to see it flow and grow, Not to see it in late evening spurts/
I suppose having the RIGHT woman there, in the yoke next to me, after the same dream would be pretty great also.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bill, I truly hope that you get both, I really do. I must confess that I had expected you to post.......An Antique Tractor and Farm equipment show would rock your world. May all your dreams come true.



FarmboyBill said:


> I think, If/When I get the place im working on, that the excitement, and adventure, of, one more time fighting whatever to make the place the way I want it to be, will give me the feelings you describe. I havnt had them in 30yrs or more. I had to work and be away from the last place I made, which dampened the day to day joy in building it. Now, Ill be there everyday to see it flow and grow, Not to see it in late evening spurts/
> I suppose having the RIGHT woman there, in the yoke next to me, after the same dream would be pretty great also.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

If I were flat lined I would hope chest compressions and a zap from a defibrillator turned me on again and if farmboybill did mouth to mouth, nobody ever talk about it :rotfl:

Seriously though just enjoying my average day is enough of a turn on for me.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

There is one thing that always does it for me. Being in the deep Alaskan wilderness.......alone. With NO location to get to, just wander around for days, with the minimum gear in my pack, a fly rod and a Winchester Model 92' in my left hand. Go any where I choose, explore and linger as long as I choose, watch the wild animals, camp where I choose, catch or shoot something for dinner. 

Never on or near a trail or another human. Just me and God, alone in the Alaskan wilderness for days, for weeks, for months. Just wander around and enjoy the perfection of everything, and become one with everything. 

When I am in the old folks home, sitting in my rocker, those are the memories I will cherish.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> What sends you to a euphoric state of BEING. So you are filled with BLISS and Joy, at ONE with the entire universe.........???
> An environment where-in everything is as perfect as it could ever be.
> You are fully invigorated,
> You have never felt more alive........more refreshed, more pure, more radiant, more perfect...
> ...


Euphoric: Intense happy, confident

What sends me there? 
Who sends me there?
What environment produces this sense of being?

Being pregnant, and childbirth.
When I asked Christ into my life, and was seeking Him w/ all my heart.
Being surrounded by those I love, and having a meal together.

Sourdough, you have asked a question that will stick w/ me today.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVsXO9brK7M[/ame]


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

At this stage of life? In the sense that Sourdough writes the thing that does it for me is Thanksgiving dinner All my children and grandchildren there, healthy, vibrant, getting on with their lives and growing. A good woman beside me, a table full of good food, knowing that I owe nothing to the banks and that my family are all good, law-abiding and productive people. 

However, I never heard "turned on" used as Sourdough uses it. If you ask what lights my burners you get a different answer.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

this time of the year! Autumn! makes me so happy. can't get enough of it! I'm surrounded right now with leaves, pinecones, acorns. can't wait to decorate everything in sight! got a son that's a credit to me.like ox said. don't owe a cent in the world. got 2 new windows in my house this morning that open wide letting in the sweet smell after the torrential downpour we had last night.all I need is a good man beside me. doesn't take a lot to make me happy! ~Georgia


----------



## Bellyman (Jul 6, 2013)

My lover, and my wife of 14 years can still do that to me.  And does, pretty regularly. As a teenager, I never really understood that there could be a depth of relationship that goes beyond youthful lust. The lust hasn't died, there is just way more to it that I never knew was gonna be here.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Bellyman; at 14 years into a marriage you are practically a newlywed. Gets better as it goes along.


----------



## Oldshep (Mar 28, 2015)

Nature. On a certain day, in a certain season, at a certain time and place I have felt this incredible, magical, spiritual force. I instantly became attuned and aware of the living spirit of nature. There's no words with which I can express how profound and life altering this connection was. This has happened to me several times in my life and compelled me to seek it out, learn about it, and practice the Old Religion.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

Nature does that for me along with discovering something in a book that I've been seeking for a long time.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Chuck, your description of your Thanksgiving, reminds me of the cover of a Waltons album where theyre all sit around the table ready to eat. Grandpa says when asked what his hope is for the comeing year? he answers, that once again, they are all situated around the kitchen table next Thanksgiving.


----------



## Fennick (Apr 16, 2013)

There's one thing that makes me euphoric, one thing that makes me euphoric and blissfull, and one thing that doesn't make me euphoric but fills me with a spiritually profound bliss that can last for hours and hours.

Laughter - I get physically and mentally euphoric if something very funny has caused me to laugh a lot and I get all those endorphins pumping through my system and then I laugh even more and then see more humour in things I ordinarilly wouldn't find funny. Then if I'm not careful that can turn into a laughing jag which I don't like because laughing jags that get out of control can become physically painful or worse. I once witnessed a person suffocate and go into seizures from being stricken in an out of control laughing jag. That was _not_ funny. So if I feel a real painful laughing jag coming on I turn away from the source of humour until I'm feeling toned down and more in control. But I do enjoy the euphoria and sense of general well-being that comes with a good old laugh fest that hasn't turned into a jag.

Dancing - Dancing with abandon makes me euphoric and blissful, it makes me feel like there is no gravity and my feet have left the ground and I'm dancing and soaring on air. Everything else around me ceases to exist, all that exists is the music and my weightless body responding to the music and the rhythm. After a good dance fest I will feel euphoric and blissful until I collapse and fall asleep. (then usually feel stiff and sore the next morning, but it was worth it).

Nature - I'll echo what Oldshep said, nature is an incredible, magical, spiritual force. It puts me into an altered state of awareness and a bliss that is indescribable and will last for as long as I'm doing whatever it is I'm doing in nature. The sense of spiritual oneness with the universe and just "knowing" and understanding ALL that is ..... it totally transcends all other things that can turn a human on. It doesn't make any difference if I'm out for a walk along the river or through the woods or along a shoreline of the ocean, or if I'm sitting on an overturned bucket on the ground peacefully pruning and manicuring my shrubs and trees, or just sitting on the ground shaping the soil into beds, I become spiritually, psychically, blissfully tuned in to nature's voice and message and the thrumming "aliveness" of all things in nature. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

The wilderness can change a man............ 
There is a real transformation that can metamorphose within a man who is alone in the wilderness. He can exit the wilderness fragile, very fragile, he is no longer sure where that which is himself ends and that which is not himself starts. 

Everything is kind of fuzzy, and has a softness about it, all things appear slightly blurred to the eye, like after one has been crying, and it can be hard to distinguish where one object stops and another object starts.

He feels weak and vulnerable, but centered. In fact he is stronger, but the feeling of weakness, and vulnerability comes from the loss of arrogance. 

There is a clarity about the perfection of everything. Sounds are crisper, colors are different, there are so many more (new) colors now.

He feels as if he is looking through things and through people, this is a very uncomfortable experience, he tries to focus, but he just looks through everything.

Part of him wants to go back to the way it was, before being alone in the wilderness. But he also enjoys the bliss of how it is now. He wants to weep for no reason, but for the perfection of everything.

He has changed, and can not change back to that which he was before, being alone in the wilderness.

I know not of drugs, but being alone in the wilderness, for long periods will change your perception of the universe. The universe is the same, but you have shifted to a place where you can see, with new eyes, a new heart, and a new empathy for all life. You have been born a second time, and are a child of the wilderness.

There was a time long ago, that a man was encouraged to go into the wilderness alone for a extended period (40 Days & 40 Nights) so that he might find wisdom about life. Sad it is discouraged today. 





Fennick said:


> Nature - I'll echo what Oldshep said, nature is an incredible, magical, spiritual force. It puts me into an altered state of awareness and a bliss that is indescribable and will last for as long as I'm doing whatever it is I'm doing in nature. The sense of spiritual oneness with the universe and just "knowing" and understanding ALL that is ..... it totally transcends all other things that can turn a human on. It doesn't make any difference if I'm out for a walk along the river or through the woods or along a shoreline of the ocean, or if I'm sitting on an overturned bucket on the ground peacefully pruning and manicuring my shrubs and trees, or just sitting on the ground shaping the soil into beds, I become spiritually, psychically, blissfully tuned in to nature's voice and message and the thrumming "aliveness" of all things in nature. Nothing beats it.


----------



## Somedude (Jul 21, 2015)

Taking a nap underneath the walnut tree with my dog next to me . Life is good.


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

When I get that euphoric state of being that I think you are describing there is not a sense of tingling excitment or anticipation but a sense of total calm and one ness. I am not concerned about what I did before or what I might do next , I become one with the moment and it is an amazing feeling of peace and contentment and involvement .

Happens most often when I feel my house and life are in order, I know where everyone I love is and that they are well, and I am doing something I like ( although not neccessarily something I like to do the most ) . Refinishing old furniture , rototilling and mowing hay come to mind, always when I am by myself.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

The bills I paid 3 weeks ago have apparently been eaten by the post office: NOTHING I mailed that day arrived, and I had paid 2 weeks worth of bills! So I had a lot of calls to make-starting with the bank to cancel the old checks- and I made as many calls as I could before the offices closed. MAN I was tense!

So, to wind down, I took my new scooter chair out for a "walk". I normally just use a cane, but my walks have become really SHORT lately so I took the chair. I waved at a couple of folks, looked at some really BIG limbs down after last nights big storm, ate a few grapes off of Liz's chain link fence (she has said that she does not mind), and got very much CHILLED for the first time since last winter!

Then I came in to a warm house, and made a large pancake for my dinner, and it was nice and hot.

And, yes, I now feel that all is well with the world!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Bellyman said:


> My lover, and my wife of 14 years can still do that to me.


I presume your wife doesn't know about your lover?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

It can happen to me in many different environments or activities. For me, it's more like the way Vickie44 explained it. Sometimes from a sense of accomplishment, but in the last 15 yrs or so, more often from those little things that catch you unawares. KWIM? So, I look at it as more of an outlook -something that starts from within- than a feeling I get as the _result _of an activity or place I'm in. That said, I do have favorites. Sunrise on stand in the deer woods, an empty fishing hole, overhearing an honest laugh, having something I baked come out perfect to my own critical eye. And, the smell of the air this morning. The first scent of fall for this year.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

@ Terri, Glad you were able to find your happy place in the midst of all that frustration. I hope you can work it all out with the minimum amount of fussing about.


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

*What turns you on?*

That's a pretty good question.

So many things turn me on though, in so many enjoyable ways. Trying to put things into perspective is something different though.

I'm a lover of life and living it. I'm often bored with my job at hand during my seasonal work. It affords me a income I couldn't make any where else though. And I know I'm appreciated.

I LOVE my evenings when I do get home, and I might not get here till after dark. I most always set outside and take life and changes in. I'm a pretty simple man, doesn't take much to be a happy camper.

All my life has been pretty much spent working alone, on large working ranches, now I'm self employed and still rely on me, although I work for many.

The things that used to blow my skirt up was rough country, wild cattle, and good horses. I do miss making good ranch horses and riding them. Now I've got a four wheeler. I'll get on it early in the morn to go change irrigation water....see the four horses I've got left as I do it. THeyre like ornaments now, with no purpose. If I can't use one doing work, riding them around in circles, figure eights, and patterns, is pointless to me. If it came down to it, I'd eat them! My old partner horses and good horses are either dead or sold. Whats left are what were younger horses that I wanted to make into good horses but ran out of that sort of life.

Now I want to see this little piece of property I have grow into something similar to an oasis. It's easy to see the changes made now, but it has a helluva long ways to go!


----------



## Vickie44 (Jul 27, 2010)

I hope having good horses is part of your plan littlejoe


----------



## Warwalk (May 25, 2011)

Hmmm... what turns me on. When Redbox has the movie I want, when the takeout makes it to the house and it's still nice and hot, and when I get a persistent knock on the door at two thirty in the morning from a little cutie who was out with their girlfriends and figured they'd make a pit stop for the night. Ooo yes. That's top shelf stuff.


----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

The laughter of a partner


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

hmmmmmmmmmm This would be mUCH more interesting in the proboards section lol


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Wow, many things turn me on as well. For a partner...clean teeth and fresh breath LOL and a sense of something spiritual.

I get excited when I sit on my deck and watch my little place grow into a small farm, I notice the new leaves on the baby fruit trees and which trees need pruning, how big the young pea fowl are getting and imagining what they will look like as adults.

Lying on my bed after a good work day and having that feeling of contentment...

I do wish I had a friend to share this with though I am sure if it is meant to be it will be....at least that is what i tell myself.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

My guess is that you being a Nun might turn some men to not be interested........




sisterpine said:


> I do wish I had a friend to share this with though I am sure if it is meant to be it will be....at least that is what i tell myself.


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

Cute, actually had some folks on my poker site think I was a nun (instead of someone who lived in a pine tree forest), they always monitored their language when i was signed in!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bump.....for fresh comments.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

The lines around a man's eyes when he laughs......... to start

Oh boy...think I'll stop there with the mood I'm in tonight!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Pure Orgasmic Bliss tonight.........???? AGAIN......????



roadless said:


> ...Oh boy...think I'll stop there with the mood I'm in tonight!


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Nope.... unless that is a flavor of an awesome ice cream! :icecream:


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

To answer on a serious note....

I get lost in creeks and shallow rivers, particularly if there are lots of rocks to scramble over....then when I get tired or hot I sit down, wedge myself in between some rocks, lean back and let the water wash over me....pure bliss!

That never fails to sooth my soul.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

:bored:Quiet thread.
Geeze, I guess no one gets turned on around here! :hohum:


----------



## OffGridCooker (Jan 29, 2010)

When my stream of consciousness turns into a creative flow, and a great new idea floats by.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Very poetic OffGridCooker!


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

One of my nieces is about 1 1/2 years old and I don't see my brother and his family too often due to distance and everyone being busy so my niece tends to be shy around us for a while when we get together and is generally a shy little cutie pie in general. Last weekend we all met up at my Mom's for dinner and not long after we all got there my niece came up to me with her arms reaching up to me and when I picked her up she put her head down on my shoulder. Well... just about melted this grumpy truck driver into a giant puddle... kinda teared up a bit just typing this out. My family is my rock and the reason I"m still here.

Besides family, the thing that moves my emotions the most is music. Depending on my mood it could be a wide variety of genres, when I'm angry, frustrated or just in a crappy mood it will be Judas Priest, Metallica or Iron Maiden cranked to 11 but when it's a nice evening I'll put on some Pink Floyd, The Gladiator movie soundtrack or some Celtic music that I've really grown to like, lie back on the couch, close my eyes and let it take me away. I can visit some far off lands, spend time with close friends and relatives who have passed on or just simply relax and enjoy the moment. For me, music is an instant mood changer.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Lol, you reminded me of ghis.....


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

My ex wife used to wear Victoria Secrets matching bra and panties with a suspender belt under her business suit. Sometimes we'd meet for lunch and she'd hike up her skirt...


----------



## Truckinguy (Mar 8, 2008)

roadless said:


> Lol, you reminded me of ghis.....


Yeah, I don't have kids so I don't fully know what a parents love for their children is but I know I would fight all the forces of Hell with a toothpick if that's all I had to just see the smiles on the faces of my nieces and nephews.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Having some extra money in my pocket


----------



## Suncatcher (Aug 11, 2015)

Sun shining on my face, panoramic beauty, smell of fresh air, the peaceful carefree feeling I have when floating down the Flint. Just the leaving it all behind on the bank feeling is amazing.


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I love driving around through Amish country. It's a beautiful area in Ohio, with lots and lots of twisty, turny hills, cows and horses, cool barns, and the most picturesque lawns and gardens. The Amish farmsteads are bursting with life and color, beautiful flowers everywhere, and clotheslines full of fresh laundry flapping in the breeze. It's like going back in time, and I forget my cares and the modern world for the day when I'm there. The simple but good food there is always a treat too. I just love driving around on the roads less traveled in the area and taking in the sights. It's good for my soul.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

.....that is why I chose the name roadless...


----------



## 1948CaseVAI (May 12, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> What sends you to a euphoric state of BEING. So you are filled with BLISS and Joy, at ONE with the entire universe.........??? An environment where-in everything is as perfect as it could ever be. You are fully invigorated, You have never felt more alive........more refreshed, more pure, more radiant, more perfect...Your whole body tingles with excitement and anticipation...???
> 
> :hysterical::hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:......."WHAT"


Waking up for another day above the grass. Thankful that God has brought me safely through another night and that I have a safe warm home, good caring people around me, basically good health, good retirement income so I am not worried, and the wonderful blessing of having good, successful children.


----------



## Nsoitgoes (Jan 31, 2016)

Euphoria and pure Joy? Gazing into someone's eyes, knowing them from their soul out. That pulls my heart almost out of my chest.

Music has always had a tremendous effect on me. I can feel it washing over me, lifting me, taking over my body, seducing me. There was a time when if I danced for long enough I would feel as if the world was gone and there was only me and my partner, the music and timeless pleasure. Probably hypoxia. LOL.

Some evenings, I sit outdoors. It is quiet but for the sounds of the critters. Just being here, perhaps sipping a glass of tea or wine brings a great sense of peace and pleasure.


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Floating in a boat while fishing. Shooting a buck gets my heart fluttering like nothing else!!


----------



## summerdaze (Jun 11, 2009)

I love anything to do with space, stars, planets, galaxy's, etc, and love looking at the Hubble pics, and watching anything to do with "what's out there".

I saw on a new show last week ("Telescope") that if you looked up into the sky at night through a drinking straw, there would be 10,000 galaxy's within the straw's diameter. Amazing.

There will be a new telescope launched in space in 2018 that will be many times more powerful then what is available now. I can't wait to see the pictures from IT!

Nothing puts it in perspective to me about how very tiny we are, then knowing how mind boggling huge space is. It takes my breath away, and I feel very humbled before the Lord. I don't know how anyone could think there is no God.


----------

